# Where to buy genuine Roche Accutane/Roaccutane?



## Moff

I know there are hundreds of threads on this board regarding Accutane but please bear with me here!

I'm planning on running my first cycle in the near future, probably Test-E for 12 weeks or so.

Since it is my first cycle I do not know how my body will react, I had acne in my teens so I'll probably get it on cycle too, I really don't want to have to deal with acne all over again!

I know there are a few sites out there selling generic accutane but I'd much rather get the genuine Roche stuff if possible or possibly Cipla pharmacy stuff, just because its guaranteed to not be under dosed and the quality will be spot on, it is worth paying more for in my opinion.

I'm not saying the generic brands don't do the job, I just want to be extra safe and have the peace of mind, knowing that I have some real Roche accutane on hand should I start to resemble a pizza.

One thing I'v always found strange is that most of the generic stuff comes in tablets, but Roche and Cipla who make pharmecutical grade accutane comes in an oil filled capsule.

Anyway, cheers for reading guys, hopefully somebody out there knows a reliable site!


----------



## dusher

First time I used accutane I used Roche. Definitely the best brand out there. Was years ago though so the source is long lost unfortunately. I remember them being VERY expensive though.


----------



## Leeds89

Just so you know, accutane is accutane REGARDLESS of manufacturer. Roche held the original patent, but any generics as long a produced by a proper pharmaceutical company will be EXACTLY the same active ingredient in the labelled dose as the brand name.

I used generic accutane and it cleared my skin 100%, unfortunately the site where I got it from has since closed, sorry mate.


----------



## Moff

Cheers for the responses guys

dusher- It was the only thing that cleared up my teen acne mate, I couldn't get it prescribed so I bought it online, it was worth every penny IMO, it worked out at £1 per cap for me at the time

Leeds- did you get it from a site beginning with H? (can't say the name) if so, I'm not sure that Anabolic Fusion are a bona-fide pharmaceutical company, but I see what you are saying- a licenced drugs company is a licenced drugs company, not sure I completely agree though mate, I do believe the Roche stuff is a cut above the other companies, I have nothing but anecdotal reports and hear-say to back that up though lol

I mean for a metaphorical example, Fiat and BMW both make the same thing- cars, but on is better than the other, surely it can be the same for drugs too?


----------



## dusher

Leeds89 said:


> Just so you know, accutane is accutane REGARDLESS of manufacturer. Roche held the original patent, but any generics as long a produced by a proper pharmaceutical company will be EXACTLY the same active ingredient in the labelled dose as the brand name.
> 
> I used generic accutane and it cleared my skin 100%, unfortunately the site where I got it from has since closed, sorry mate.


Id still say some are more effective than others. Just because they contain the same ingredients that doesn't mean they will be exactly the same imo. Obviously other factors come into it, raw quality, quality control, manufacturing methods, testing etc.


----------



## Leeds89

dusher said:


> Id still say some are more effective than others. Just because they *contain the same ingredients* that doesn't mean they will be exactly the same imo. Obviously other factors come into it, *raw quality, quality control, manufacturing methods, testing etc*.


If the first statement is true the second statement is irrelevant, but I see what you mean. The fact is, SOME labs out there will be bad for product quality and quantities, but these are few and far between as even the labs in India or Pakistan (Where most of these meds come from in generic form) and generally very good and well respected. Googling the name of the site you're ordering from should throw up any issues, but for the most part a pharmaceutical company worth millions if not billions (As most are) will not be churning out sub standard products.

If you get generics which are illegally made in someone's kitchen (Not sure if you can with accutane) then the problems can arise.


----------



## Leeds89

Moff said:


> Cheers for the responses guys
> 
> dusher- It was the only thing that cleared up my teen acne mate, I couldn't get it prescribed so I bought it online, it was worth every penny IMO, it worked out at £1 per cap for me at the time
> 
> Leeds- did you get it from a site beginning with H? (can't say the name) if so, I'm not sure that Anabolic Fusion are a bona-fide pharmaceutical company, but I see what you are saying- a licenced drugs company is a licenced drugs company, not sure I completely agree though mate, I do believe the Roche stuff is a cut above the other companies, I have nothing but anecdotal reports and hear-say to back that up though lol
> 
> I mean for a metaphorical example, Fiat and BMW both make the same thing- cars, but on is better than the other, surely it can be the same for drugs too?


As long as they don't source steroids you can say it mate. But no I got mine from www.eshoprx.com a LONG time ago, it closed down and the domain was bought by a health supplement site I think.

As for Roche being better than generics, technically that will of course be true - Roche will be 99.99999% always good product dosed correctly. Whereas if you pool ALL other generics companies together into one, there will be some in there producing sub standard goods. This is not to say all or even many do - most are producing EXACTLY the same product as Roche, but with a wider choice of where to go for non-brand name drugs, it can be a risk you'll get a sh1t lab (rare, but they exist)


----------



## Leeds89

http://rx-partners.net/

Just trolled through a LOT of old messages on an old e-mail account to find this, this is where I ordered my 6 month course from, generic, but I haven't had acne in 5 years now 

http://rx-partners.org/buy-accutane-usa.html


----------



## Denzel

I have been on Roche accutane twice in the past, my acne still came back.

I know of a source online for genuine roche tane, but the site sells aas so not sure if i can post a link up.

They are very expensive, i have just ordered some generic tane for myself.


----------



## H_JM_S

Moff said:


> Cheers for the responses guys
> 
> dusher- It was the only thing that cleared up my teen acne mate, I couldn't get it prescribed so I bought it online, it was worth every penny IMO, *it worked out at £1 per cap for me at the time*
> 
> Leeds- did you get it from a site beginning with H? (can't say the name) if so, I'm not sure that Anabolic Fusion are a bona-fide pharmaceutical company, but I see what you are saying- a licenced drugs company is a licenced drugs company, not sure I completely agree though mate, I do believe the Roche stuff is a cut above the other companies, I have nothing but anecdotal reports and hear-say to back that up though lol
> 
> I mean for a metaphorical example, Fiat and BMW both make the same thing- cars, but on is better than the other, surely it can be the same for drugs too?


Can asure you it will be ALOT more than that now £2+ easy if not prescribed, HP sold the anabolic fusions stuff and a pharmecutical liquid tab, but 'closed for the festive period' so I couldn't get the gel capped ones.


----------



## dusher

I have found a source for Roche but they are nearly £2 a cap :wacko:


----------



## dusher

Leeds89 said:


> If the first statement is true the second statement is irrelevant, but I see what you mean. The fact is, SOME labs out there will be bad for product quality and quantities, but these are few and far between as even the labs in India or Pakistan (Where most of these meds come from in generic form) and generally very good and well respected. Googling the name of the site you're ordering from should throw up any issues, but for the most part a pharmaceutical company worth millions if not billions (As most are) will not be churning out sub standard products.
> 
> If you get generics which are illegally made in someone's kitchen (Not sure if you can with accutane) then the problems can arise.


The first statement has to be true for generics. I don't understand how that makes the second irrelevant?

AFL and RX cart sell tablet form of accutane which is just the raw material pressed with fillers and binders. Instead of the gell cap form which is needed to get the best out of the active ingredient. So can be made anywhere that has a press, yes.


----------



## Moff

Leeds89 said:


> http://rx-partners.net/
> 
> Just trolled through a LOT of old messages on an old e-mail account to find this, this is where I ordered my 6 month course from, generic, but I haven't had acne in 5 years now
> 
> http://rx-partners.org/buy-accutane-usa.html


Thanks for going to the trouble of digging that out mate, much appreciated.

I have found a local source for Roche, works out about 1.40 per cap


----------



## AnotherLevel

Accutane is accutane mate. Unlikely a generic will be under dosed, because by definition they wouldn't be generic?

I'm on 10mg a day generic, some indian company. Day 5 nose already shredding skin and lips peeling, definitely not under dosed!


----------



## Craig660

Think someone made a thread on here about RX cart being GTG and well priced as well


----------



## mrmuscle1000

Moff said:


> I know there are hundreds of threads on this board regarding Accutane but please bear with me here!
> 
> I'm planning on running my first cycle in the near future, probably Test-E for 12 weeks or so.
> 
> Since it is my first cycle I do not know how my body will react, I had acne in my teens so I'll probably get it on cycle too, I really don't want to have to deal with acne all over again!
> 
> I know there are a few sites out there selling generic accutane but I'd much rather get the genuine Roche stuff if possible or possibly Cipla pharmacy stuff, just because its guaranteed to not be under dosed and the quality will be spot on, it is worth paying more for in my opinion.
> 
> I'm not saying the generic brands don't do the job, I just want to be extra safe and have the peace of mind, knowing that I have some real Roche accutane on hand should I start to resemble a pizza.
> 
> One thing I'v always found strange is that most of the generic stuff comes in tablets, but Roche and Cipla who make pharmecutical grade accutane comes in an oil filled capsule.
> 
> Anyway, cheers for reading guys, hopefully somebody out there knows a reliable site!


Roche Roaccutane - http://buyrocheroaccutaneonline.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## cjheadrick

mrmuscle1000 said:


> Roche Roaccutane - http://buyrocheroaccutaneonline.blogspot.co.uk


If you want Roche roaccutane give me a shout as I have a few boxes left

Email is cjheadrick at hotmail dot co dot uk


----------



## cjheadrick

Moff said:


> I know there are hundreds of threads on this board regarding Accutane but please bear with me here!
> 
> I'm planning on running my first cycle in the near future, probably Test-E for 12 weeks or so.
> 
> Since it is my first cycle I do not know how my body will react, I had acne in my teens so I'll probably get it on cycle too, I really don't want to have to deal with acne all over again!
> 
> I know there are a few sites out there selling generic accutane but I'd much rather get the genuine Roche stuff if possible or possibly Cipla pharmacy stuff, just because its guaranteed to not be under dosed and the quality will be spot on, it is worth paying more for in my opinion.
> 
> I'm not saying the generic brands don't do the job, I just want to be extra safe and have the peace of mind, knowing that I have some real Roche accutane on hand should I start to resemble a pizza.
> 
> One thing I'v always found strange is that most of the generic stuff comes in tablets, but Roche and Cipla who make pharmecutical grade accutane comes in an oil filled capsule.
> 
> Anyway, cheers for reading guys, hopefully somebody out there knows a reliable site!


got a few boxes 20mg and 10mg roche roaccutane. Drop me a line if interested


----------



## Ricky_S

@cjheadrick you still got the tane ??? I'd be intrested in buyin if you have..


----------



## cjheadrick

Ricky_S said:


> @cjheadrick you still got the tane ??? I'd be intrested in buyin if you have..


Yes mate. Just send me an email


----------



## Ricky_S

cjheadrick said:


> Yes mate. Just send me an email


Sent !!


----------



## Laura K. Lawles

Hello leeds,

hope you are doing well, i do like to advice you that if you want to buy generic Accutane you can visite meds247online, they are an online pharmacy and sell only generic medicine.

I have ordered from them.

Have a Happy time


----------

